# Active components of ginger exhibiting anti-serotonergic action



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

here is the link.

http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/112638523/abstract?CRETRY=1&SRETRY=0

Abstract 
The pharmacological effects of crude drugs and other plant extracts on the contractile responses to serotonin (5-HT) in isolated guinea pig ileum were examined. The acetone extract of giner was found to possess an anti-serotonergic effect. The extract was further fractionated by column chromatography and results showed that [6]-, [8]- and [10]-gingerol were the active components exhibiting anti-5-HT action.

I started using ginger, this is the second week and I was only taking ginger for 4 days. The thing is I was unhappy for no reason. Never been like this I am usually optimistic. so here is the link saying ginger has some unhappiness effect.


----------



## Nostalgikeren (Feb 2, 2011)

Interresting, I noticed a powerful anti anxiety effect when I took it, but at the same time it boosted my depression. So it does make a hell of a lot of sense, it explains the horrible mood I felt from taking it.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Ginger also raises testosterone very well. Makes me horny.


----------

